# Ruby and Maggie - sisters from Annabel.



## LUX (Mar 10, 2011)

These are my 2 absolutly wonderful sisters from Annabel (user in here - Malene).
They are just as sweety as they are beautiful <3
They are 2½ months.

*Annabels Ruby* - Aka *Ruby*.

























*Annabels Magenta* - aka *Maggie*


----------



## Fraction (Aug 29, 2011)

They're gorgeous! I want Maggie 

Out of curiousity, how do you get such clear photos? Even with bright lights, my poor little point & shoot has to take a hundred mouse photos to get fifteen nice ones.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

STUNNING!


----------



## LUX (Mar 10, 2011)

Fraction said:


> They're gorgeous! I want Maggie
> 
> Out of curiousity, how do you get such clear photos? Even with bright lights, my poor little point & shoot has to take a hundred mouse photos to get fifteen nice ones.


 We do take a few pictures to get the good ones.
But the secret is light - and lots of it.
No yellow livingroom lamps. They do more harm than good.
And know your camera. It doesn't have to be the best camera in the world.
Our's an older thing but because my boyfriend knows this camera really well, he can take great photos with it.
And this is the very first time he has ever worked with a darker background so it was all new to him.
I think the result is quit good


----------



## Fraction (Aug 29, 2011)

LUX said:


> We do take a few pictures to get the good ones.
> But the secret is light - and lots of it.
> No yellow livingroom lamps. They do more harm than good.
> And know your camera. It doesn't have to be the best camera in the world.
> ...


Ah, my photo-taking lamp is a very bright one that is barely yellow at all. Using that makes photos a LOT better than they were previously - rivalling daylight photos.

Do you have a "photoshoot" type set up for taking photos?


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Wow, absolutely stunning mice. I'm so envious! Amazing pics as well - there's nothing like a camera you know, and lots of light.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Your mice are stunning. 
Your photos are great. 
Your watermarks are overkill. Particularly when they are across the face of the mouse. It makes it hard to see those cute faces. You can ensure that your photos are not stolen without being quite so over the top.


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Personally I don't mind the watermarks. They're subtle. And I suppose someone who takes such professional pics would want to protect them. By contrast, with the pics I take, I'd be chuffed if someone wanted to steal them! Surprised, but chuffed.  Not likely to happen though.


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

I didn't notice them =L Had to go back and check!


----------

